# NONE "evil" scalies in games



## Daniel Kay (Jun 27, 2008)

Got the idea from the "anthro dragons" thread... I don't really need to explain i guess, point is in most games scalies are portrayed as evil (and sadly not even in games, pick any kind of fiction and wham)... what always pissed me off was when people recomend a game to me saying "hey you like dragons, this one has dragons in it" "really, cool, what can you do with them" "well you kill them... but it HAS dragons in it"... yea great point...

But there are a few exceptions... well operative word on FEW, so i wanted to ask around do you know any where scalies (dragons/lizzies/snakes...) are NOT shown as evil? But maybe leave out the "pet" kind as it would pretty much only be a "dumb trained lizard" or something like that.

We can start the list with Morrowind and Argonians... yea i say morrowind, in oblivion they where plain out butcherd


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 27, 2008)

Breath of Fire series, excluding Dragon Quarter because it's condemned DNA gameplay makes the game almost impossible to reach the end without dying from the gauge reaching 100%.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 27, 2008)

Suikoden 3. Heck, there's even a doujin porn of the two lizard characters there.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 27, 2008)

> Breath of Fire series, excluding Dragon Quarter because it's condemned DNA gameplay makes the game almost impossible to reach the end without dying from the gauge reaching 100%.


"Almost" impossible?  Bah, you just need to work on your tactics.  Granted, these are tough foes and there are no "Cure" spells.  Stealing "Crimson Raid" off of Tranta (the sole skill with healing ability) is no walk in the park either.  I do, however, remember beating the first boss in the game (one-on-one Ryu vs. Cyclops) _without taking a single hit_, and the single best combo in the game (IMO) is Ryu + Fire Blade + Bladesmack (or Lin + FlameBlaster + Go On!) against the mealworms to always acquire the best healing items from them.  (For the record, Go on! + Kidding! enables Lin to instant-KO various enemies). If you get a Game Over, don't bother trying to SOL Restore, just SOL Restart so you can keep your better weapons & rack up better XP faster.  Abuse "Hex" like crazy, make the Rafflesias level-up before killing them, stuff like that.  And the "Soul" class shields are about the best defense ever (defense increases with lower HP).


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jun 27, 2008)

You can ride dragons in Fire Emblem... I think you can turn into one in Altered Beast, I can't remember. Then there's Yoshi's Island


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 27, 2008)

I once played a game starring a diabetic dinosaur and you had to eat certain foods and take injections depending on your blood sugar levels, etc. But that guy sucked furiously.

In the game Bat Rider you could choose a couple of anthromorphic dragons as your fighter. The game is a schmup so you if you're into that you might check it out.

Of course, no one's mentioned the Spyro series yet, of course I'm fairly certain there might be some evil dragons in the game.


----------



## Kajet (Jun 28, 2008)

Spyro... well if i recall right the first three don't have evil dragons (and probably cost less than $5 nowadays)

Gex: enter the gecko; pretty much Mario 64 on playstation, with more levels but i think the entire series has gone under by now

Soul Caliber has a scalie but I don't remember what one has him as playable...


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jun 28, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Soul Caliber has a scalie but I don't remember what one has him as playable...


He's an extra character in Soul Calibur 2 but he's one of the main characters in Soul Calibur 3


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 28, 2008)

Shining Force series, you can recruit dragons and such into your team. (The older ones anyway, at least. Not sure about the newer ones, like Neo)


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 28, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:


> He's an extra character in Soul Calibur 2 but he's one of the main characters in Soul Calibur 3



Is he playable in SC2?

Also this thread is relevant to my interests.


----------



## kitetsu (Jun 28, 2008)

Lizardman has been playable since SC3 and has returned for SC4.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 28, 2008)

Shining Wind and Tears have dragonmen.

There are vertical shmups with playable dragons too.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 28, 2008)

Exile 2 and 3 have a race of playable lizards called the Slithzerikai, who are somewhat good (though there are evil tribes of them here and there).  And the dragons in those games are actually more a neutral stance, as they're just too awesome to even care about humanity.



> Breath of Fire series, excluding Dragon Quarter because it's condemned DNA gameplay makes the game almost impossible to reach the end without dying from the gauge reaching 100%.


Hint: don't fekking use your dragon powers so much, and this won't be a problem.  The gauge goes up incredibly slowly on its own.

Edit: oh yeah, and Chrono Cross has a character you can use named Draggy, who's a baby dragon.  If that counts.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jun 28, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> Is he playable in SC2?
> 
> Also this thread is relevant to my interests.



He is playable in SC2 but only in extra mode


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 28, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> Hint: don't fekking use your dragon powers so much, and this won't be a problem.  The gauge goes up incredibly slowly on its own.



This also makes level grinding very difficult and some enemies kill you in one hit if you don't morph.


----------



## Jonas-Shifu (Jun 28, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> Exile 2 and 3 have a race of playable lizards called the Slithzerikai, who are somewhat good (though there are evil tribes of them here and there).  And the dragons in those games are actually more a neutral stance, as they're just too awesome to even care about humanity.



I'm sorry.  I can't hear you over the sound of how awesome I am. ^.=.^


----------



## Tabr (Jun 28, 2008)

The old MMO Horizons let you create a full blown dragon as a character. Was pretty cool, shame the game stinks so much in other areas.

Sadly, people in general hate reptiles. They view them as dumb, cold blooded beasts that are good for nothing but killing. Its a view thats been with humanity for ages and until it changes, you won't see all too many scaled protagonists in the mainstream.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 28, 2008)

Tabr said:


> The old MMO Horizons let you create a full blown dragon as a character. Was pretty cool, shame the game stinks so much in other areas.
> 
> Sadly, people in general hate reptiles. They view them as dumb, cold blooded beasts that are good for nothing but killing. Its a view thats been with humanity for ages and until it changes, you won't see all too many scaled protagonists in the mainstream.



Yeah. I'd love to see a dragon as the protagonist in a game that didn't suck (even the "Legend of Spyro" games blow)


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jun 28, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Yeah. I'd love to see a dragon as the protagonist in a game that didn't suck (even the "Legend of Spyro" games blow)



I hear you on that one, i miss the classic spyro games

And yea iÂ´d love to have a dragon or lizzy as a main chaacter and not just be some "freaky side attraction"


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 28, 2008)

> This also makes level grinding very difficult and some enemies kill you in one hit if you don't morph.


Eh... I don't remember having that problem.  It is a pretty tough game, though, I'll give you that.  Mostly I don't like how rare save points are, and the fact that you need a special kind of rare token to use them.  I don't know what the developers were thinking there.



> I'm sorry. I can't hear you over the sound of how awesome I am. ^.=.^


Basically, yeah. : )

As for the OP, you know, there's always Prince Tricky from Star Fox Adventures. *shoots self in head*



> And yea iÂ´d love to have a dragon or lizzy as a main chaacter and not just be some "freaky side attraction"


Two words: Bubble Bobble.


----------



## Drakeclaw (Jun 28, 2008)

Scalies in games... Evil and all that... The 'Dungeons and Dragons' creatures, any scaly is treated as evil. Old 'Deekin the Kobold' from 'Neverwinter' games was one of the few good scalies I have seen in any game for a good long while. 

Evil to me isn't true realy since people who are 'evil' see themselves as right and others wrong, hence making them good in their view. 

I know how people hate scalies, saying they are 'Creepy' and 'Scary'.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jun 28, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> Two words: Bubble Bobble.



Yea but that slipped into the ultra sickening cute department, i actually ment something not that Ã¼ber-cute... spyro is hard on the edge of too cute but kinda safed as he can look "dangerous"



Drakeclaw said:


> SNIP



Yea... sadly Zelda is no exception so far... Dragons -> evil, kill them... Lizards -> evil, kill them... hell even though lizards in Zelda seem quite intelligent, they craft their own weapons and armor after all, theyÂ´re treated like gunfooders


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 28, 2008)

Daniel Kay said:


> Yea... sadly Zelda is no exception so far... Dragons -> evil, kill them... Lizards -> evil, kill them... hell even though lizards in Zelda seem quite intelligent, they craft their own weapons and armor after all, theyÂ´re treated like gunfooders



Lizards could be mercenaries for hire. I'm fairly certain that 98% of the bestial races in Zelda get the short end of the stick.


----------



## Thorne (Jun 28, 2008)

World of warcraft. You can have dragons as mounts, and befriend dragon factions.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jun 28, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:


> He is playable in SC2 but only in extra mode



That's what upset me about Lizardman in SC2. I spent ages playing through the Weapon Master mode to unlock him, only to find out he can only be used in a limited number of modes... <(v-v)>


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 28, 2008)

There is a decent PS1 game called "Blazing Dragons" that focuses on dragons as the hero. A young dragon named Flicker hopes to go from peasant to knight in less than 24 hours in order to enter a knights-only tourney to win the hand of the Princess Flame, and become the next King of Camelhot. It was written by Terry Jones of Monty Python fame, so has some odd humor in it.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jun 28, 2008)

Blazing Dragons was also a cartoon, I watched it a lot


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 28, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:


> Blazing Dragons was also a cartoon, I watched it a lot



And very different from the game.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jun 28, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> There is a decent PS1 game called "Blazing Dragons" that focuses on dragons as the hero. A young dragon named Flicker hopes to go from peasant to knight in less than 24 hours in order to enter a knights-only tourney to win the hand of the Princess Flame, and become the next King of Camelhot. It was written by Terry Jones of Monty Python fame, so has some odd humor in it.



I can't believe I forgot about that, I finished that for the first time about a month ago. <(>_o)>

It's a point-and-click style adventure. Short in comparison to the likes of Broken Sword, but the weird humour really does make up for it.
Speaking of which, didn't the 3rd Broken Sword have an evil dragon-guy at the end? <(>_o)>


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 29, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> This also makes level grinding very difficult and some enemies kill you in one hit if you don't morph.


Tactics, tactics, it's all about the tactics....  focus on one enemy at a time, store up AP for larger attack combos (try it with all three characters at once -- devastating), abuse elemental weaknesses and _anything_ that inflicts paralyze or immobile statuses (like Nina's trap magics), always strike first on the field as Ryu or Nina (Lin's gun draws too much attention if there's a lot of enemies).


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 29, 2008)

Thorne said:


> World of warcraft. You can have dragons as mounts, and befriend dragon factions.



WoW suddenly became more interesting...


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh hey small "request" to anyone interested, it would be nice if you could provide screenshots if you have any so we can get a look at them too


----------



## KristynLioness (Jun 29, 2008)

In Dragon Rage, you play a dragon named Cael that is trying to free his fellow dragons from being enslaved by orcs. It's a really good game. 

Screenshots:

http://www.gamespot.com/ps2/action/dragonrage/screenindex.html


----------



## Gallonigher (Jun 29, 2008)

http://media.canada.com/canwest/143/turian2.jpg

Not EXACTLY a scalie in the sense, but the Turian race in Mass Effect is closely related to raptors in their physiology... and they has claws!  :3  They're a relatively cool-headed, and logical species with a wary attitude toward humans.

http://news.filefront.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/masseffect_krogan.jpg
There are also the Krogans, which are like frogs.  They're cool, and have a badass air about them, but not as cool as the Turians.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jun 29, 2008)

Y'know, I was going to note a game here, but reading through the thread made that desire to slowly weaken until just about it was just about ruined. :/

And I am seriously questioning the motive behind wanting pics of the related when they can easily be searched for, but I'm going to keep my mouth shut about that, because the drama's just not worth it.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 29, 2008)

KristynLioness said:


> In Dragon Rage, you play a dragon named Cael that is trying to free his fellow dragons from being enslaved by orcs. It's a really good game.
> 
> Screenshots:
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/ps2/action/dragonrage/screenindex.html



I've played that game, and the controls were sloppy, and the enemies were a bit frustrating, IMO.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 29, 2008)

Agreed.  My proverbial "thirty seconds of fun" in _Dragon Rage_ died five seconds in when I attempted to land on the ground only to see Cael 'slide' across it.  Hell, you couldn't even CRASH.  WTF kind of flying game does that?  Savage Skies was better, even if it was just human clans with mythical flying mounts... at least you could takeoff/land your mount wherever....

X-Play gave that game 1 of 5 on their scale, "a piece of dragon poo" as they called it.



			
				M. Le Renard said:
			
		

> Exile 2 and 3 have a race of playable lizards called the Slithzerikai, who are somewhat good (though there are evil tribes of them here and there). And the dragons in those games are actually more a neutral stance, as they're just too awesome to even care about humanity.


Now that's a name I haven't heard in a long time....  I do remember liking the free version of Exile 3 a little, especially how all the textures were standard BMPs that you could tweak any way you wanted.  I do like how that one city under attack by Slimes visibly takes damage as time progresses (until you solve the Slime quest, of course), I remember the difficulty of the Roach quest (but liking how you set fire to the place and then had to escape while under attack by both more roaches and the spreading flames)

Personally I liked the cat-people myself (probably because of the sprites used) but my overall team strategy was rather limited . . . what was it, three heavy fighters, two mages, and one mix?

I actually tend to hate "create-a-character" RPG's, not just because I can't make an intersting team worth scrap, but because it's nigh-impossible to design lasting, meaningful interactions or plot events between individual player characters and NPC's without some kind of premade 'role' for them to fill in.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jun 29, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:


> Y'know, I was going to note a game here, but reading through the thread made that desire to slowly weaken until just about it was just about ruined. :/
> 
> And I am seriously questioning the motive behind wanting pics of the related when they can easily be searched for, but I'm going to keep my mouth shut about that, because the drama's just not worth it.



Well some are hard to find really (like from some more "unkown" or older games, i couldnt find any screens of the "reptilien" race in arkanum for example) and i just ask because iÂ´m interested... iÂ´m not DEMANDING screens it would just be nice to see some


----------



## railroad (Jun 30, 2008)

i renember something about a game for wii with a dragon as main character....unfortunately there's bad dragons too DX

anyways i dont renember some games because apparently the game designer are a bunch of geeks who loves D&D and have "kill a dragon" in their goals list 

sigh....we need dragon lovers ...specially if they are game designers


----------



## Kajet (Jun 30, 2008)

AD&D: Dragon Strike... on NES


----------



## SFox (Jun 30, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> This also makes level grinding very difficult and some enemies kill you in one hit if you don't morph.



Grinding should be done by farming bosses for party exp through SOL restore. Doing a SOL restore resets your D-Counter to what it was for the last save you made, but allows you to keep the party exp you gained defeating the boss.

Anyway, you shouldn't even need to grind much in the game except to make money. If you use good strategies you shouldn't have trouble completing the game without excessive transforming.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 30, 2008)

somberfox said:


> Grinding should be done by farming bosses for party exp through SOL restore. Doing a SOL restore resets your D-Counter to what it was for the last save you made, but allows you to keep the party exp you gained defeating the boss.
> 
> Anyway, you shouldn't even need to grind much in the game except to make money. If you use good strategies you shouldn't have trouble completing the game without excessive transforming.


Just make sure to stash all non-expendable items in storage before going out on an SOL.

And yes, in Dragon Quarter you lived or died (and frequently, both) by your strategies/tactics going into a battle.


----------



## LordWibble (Jul 1, 2008)

You could try Lair...

Bwahahahaha.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 1, 2008)

railroad said:


> sigh....we need dragon lovers ...specially if they are game designers



-AHEM!!!-....Purple dragon? Now owned by Sierra Entertainment? SPYRO! XD

But what is this new game? I have a Wii (Am talking with it) and I must know!!! >.<


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 1, 2008)

Project_X said:


> -AHEM!!!-....Purple dragon? Now owned by Sierra Entertainment? SPYRO! XD



Except that Spyro really hasn't had a good game since Year of the Dragon (well, A Hero's Tale was okay).


----------



## Kajet (Jul 1, 2008)

IIRC Year of the Dragon wasn't exactly the best either... seemed to go on too long without any story progression. (or was that enter the dragonfly?)


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 1, 2008)

> (well, A Hero's Tale was okay).


Hero's Tail was a good game for 2002.  Unfortunately, the year was 2004.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 1, 2008)

Kajet said:


> IIRC Year of the Dragon wasn't exactly the best either... seemed to go on too long without any story progression. (or was that enter the dragonfly?)



Probably ETD...


----------



## Project_X (Jul 1, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Except that Spyro really hasn't had a good game since Year of the Dragon (well, A Hero's Tale was okay).



That new TLoS is actually fun, considering I'm a guy who loves his fighting games. >.>;

It has that "Arcade-y" feel to it, in my opinion that I love.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 1, 2008)

Project_X said:


> That new TLoS is actually fun, considering I'm a guy who loves his fighting games. >.>;
> 
> It has that "Arcade-y" feel to it, in my opinion that I love.



Two words: BUTTON MASHER.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 1, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Two words: BUTTON MASHER.



I can sum up why I like it in four words: "TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES!"

'Cides, my best fighting game is Soul Calibur III, a button masher's nightmare. I'll even try to post a video of my skills on youtube, just for you. T_T


----------



## fruitcake (Jul 2, 2008)

The reptilian race in _The Elder Scrolls_ series of games aren't evil (well, I'm sure some of them are, but they're not uniformly evil). They're called Argonians.


----------



## Suntiger (Jul 2, 2008)

Let's see...
Isn't there a lizard species called Iksar in Evercrack?
I haven't played it myself, but I read a webcomic that is loosely based on the game world and which has a lizard/Iksar as one of the main characters.


There's also Arokh, the dragon from the Drakan games.

Drakan - Order of the Flame (pretty old by now, so the graphics are dated. I thought it had good control though, and it featured aerial combat as well as ground combat).
http://www.gamasutra.com/features/20000418/denman_12.gif

Drakan - Ancients' Gates (which I never got past level 2 on, because my PS2 was stolen  )
http://www.armchairempire.com/image...-2-ancients-gate/drakan-2-ancients-gate-4.jpg


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 2, 2008)

> Isn't there a lizard species called Iksar in Evercrack?


Yes, EQ had men wearing lizard costumes.  And with tails superimposed atop their leg armor.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jul 2, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> Yes, EQ had men wearing lizard costumes.  And with tails superimposed atop their leg armor.



Must have been the same from Oblivion


----------



## Suntiger (Jul 2, 2008)

The tail animations were better in Oblivion than Morrowind (even though they used the same for both argonians and khajiit), but I agree that the made the Oblivion argonians way too mammalian.

It was because they used only one skeleton to make all the races and both genders, making the khajiit and argonians too mamalian and the females very mannish.
Even female fitness competitors and bodybuilders doesn't look male in terms of skeletal build and muscle composition.

Oh well, the problem has been adjusted via mods by now.
You can get females that look more feminine and argonians with proper beast legs.
Khajiit too I think, though their lore actually supports a more human-looking sub-species.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jul 2, 2008)

Suntiger said:


> Oh well, the problem has been adjusted via mods by now.
> You can get females that look more feminine and argonians with proper beast legs.
> Khajiit too I think, though their lore actually supports a more human-looking sub-species.



Ohhh care to link to those mods? 

EDIT: yea havent really kept track of Oblivion for a while now, lost interest and couldnt really get it back


----------



## Drakkenmensch (Jul 2, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Except that Spyro really hasn't had a good game since Year of the Dragon (well, A Hero's Tale was okay).



Spyro makes me want to cry, honestly. How many times is that guy going to forget how to breathe fire just so he can re-learn it as a power-up?


----------



## Norin (Jul 2, 2008)

There is an MMO called Horizons where you could play as a dragon... but it wasn't very anthro


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 2, 2008)

Norin said:


> There is an MMO called Horizons where you could play as a dragon... but it wasn't very anthro



There's "Reign of Fire" where you play against a horde of dragons (based on the movie of the same name) but it's a crappy game.


----------



## Suntiger (Jul 2, 2008)

For Oblivion argonians specifically:
http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=15469
(Lists many good mods in the Readme)

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3779113/7e0899f0/sharing.html
(Argonian feet)

http://www.slofshive.co.uk/index.php?page=modarticle&modarticle/id=5ifgqqku2oc
(Slof's better beasts (might not be available at the moment))

http://www.tesnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=13444
(Morrowind-style argonians, head only)


There's actually a mod that adds a khajiit race (felidae of Nirn IIRC) that removes the breasts for the females (or rather, gives them flat chests), but for some reason this has not yet been made for the argonians, as far as I know.

To get females to look more feminine, look for Fantasy Figures (TFF or UFF), Exnem, HGEC or BAB.
There's also Robert's Seamless Male which gives they guys a huge improvement as well.


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 2, 2008)

Argonians from The Elder Scrolls, if they have not yet been mentioned.

Editting, because I posted from page 1, and didn't see the damn post above mine. :/


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 2, 2008)

> Ohhh care to link to those mods?


Screenshots help sell mods, too.


----------



## Suntiger (Jul 2, 2008)

There are screenshots available on the pages in all those links except the argonian feet.
Was harder than I thought to find a picture of them actually, but here is one:
http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/9351/argonianinsidearenavt4.jpg

Be aware that these may not be the same feet as those in the previous link.
These are made (or adjusted) by the same guy who makes the 'Argonian beautification' mod.
Site here:
http://www.drakeslair.net/category/oblivion-mods/scripted-argonian-feet

He's working on making it so you can use boots with the legs.
I'm not sure, but I think the mod I linked to previously either make you unable to wear boots, or you can use boots but it makes the legs revert to the mammal default all the races use.


----------



## Tim-kun (Jul 2, 2008)

well um.. there's reign of fire for the ps2 ( yeah, lame old system) because you can play AS the dragon... but the catch is you also play as a human at points .. and it pretty muc htakes you back to the problem of having to slay them... *cries*


----------



## Neothumper (Jul 2, 2008)

does Croc Count? (Ps1)


----------



## Neothumper (Jul 2, 2008)

Bubble & bobble =3


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jul 2, 2008)

Rampage


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 3, 2008)

> does Croc Count? (Ps1)


Crocodile + protagonist = Dunno.  First Croc was an okay game (aside from the loading sequences between every room), secret levels were insanely tough, but it's easy to tell that Croc is more or less an imitation of Mario 64.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jul 3, 2008)

Final Fantasy XII has the bangaas, and most aren't portrayed as bad. Unfortunately you can't really play as one, which is my only major gripe with the game. I think it's the first time since FFV that all party members are human, and no, Fran doesn't count as not human. You do get to play as bangaas in the FF Tactics gameboy versions.


----------



## cocla (Jul 3, 2008)

The elder scrolls, Morrowind and Oblivion have Argonians (lizard people) (and Kajeits [sp?] cat people) as the race you can choose.  Though its a well known game so that is probably no help.  Except Lair for the PS3 where you can ride dragons Im also drawing a blank.

This bugs me to, why are we almost always evil in games?


----------



## Project_X (Jul 3, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> There's "Reign of Fire" where you play against a horde of dragons (based on the movie of the same name) but it's a crappy game.



Crappy? More like craptacular. It took fifty million bullets to kill one dragon! Not to mention, I played it on the gamecube so you can imagine how hard it was...


----------



## cocla (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh, almost forgot.  Bioware is making a new game called Dragon Age.  No real info on it yet, but generally they make good games so I have high hopes.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 3, 2008)

cocla said:


> Oh, almost forgot.  Bioware is making a new game called Dragon Age.  No real info on it yet, but generally they make good games so I have high hopes.



Is that the mysterious Wii title I keep hearing about?


----------



## Sift (Jul 3, 2008)

Lost Vikings.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 3, 2008)

....................................What?! Where did that come from? >=o


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 3, 2008)

cocla said:


> Oh, almost forgot.  Bioware is making a new game called Dragon Age.  No real info on it yet, but generally they make good games so I have high hopes.


Never heard of it. <(o_o)>

*googles*


----------



## Project_X (Jul 4, 2008)

I just wiki searched it. It's an RPG. I don't have time or commitment for those...


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 4, 2008)

Project_X said:


> I just wiki searched it. It's an RPG. I don't have time or commitment for those...


Doesn't look sound like my kind of game either.
It's supposed to be a 'spiritual successor' to Baldur's Gate; that never took my attention in the first place... <(v_v)>

Well, the game's got a groovy name anyway. XD


----------



## Project_X (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah..gotta give 'em props on the name. X3


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 28, 2017)

*pops up


Kirbizard said:


> I can't believe I forgot about that, I finished that for the first time about a month ago. <(>_o)>
> 
> It's a point-and-click style adventure. Short in comparison to the likes of Broken Sword, but the weird humour really does make up for it.
> Speaking of which, didn't the 3rd Broken Sword have an evil dragon-guy at the end? <(>_o)>


*Breaks through the metal wall like Spongebob* Did someone say Blazing Dragons ?


----------



## Jarren (Jun 28, 2017)

Benthehornyhyena said:


> *pops up
> 
> *Breaks through the metal wall like Spongebob* Did someone say Blazing Dragons ?


Yes they did, nearly nine years ago...


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Jun 28, 2017)

Jarren said:


> Yes they did, nearly nine years ago...


I'm neeeeeeeew so I react to what I couldn't 9 years ago


----------



## Simo (Jun 28, 2017)

I have such a fun RP going! A mean, jock-like dragon comes bursting through the college library, drunk, and wreaking damage (where I, as a polite yet stern skunk librarian work), and is transformed into a cute little nerdy skunk, with glasses a bow tie and braces, and becomes a vegetarian. He is now so sweet...and my humble assistant. He is now so polite and humble.

All dragons need are a good training, and a firm but loving master 

Like putty in my paws, these scaly beasts!


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jul 1, 2017)

Closing this due to necro


----------

